# Auge vergroessern



## Surma (18. Dezember 2005)

Moin, ihr (Hobby)-Kuenstler.

Ich hab gerade ein Bild hier vor der Nase, das ein wenig kraenklich aussieht.
(Obwohl die enthaltene Frau normalerweise verdammt heiss ist. ;-) )

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7674/rachelbilson2005fhm100sexiest1.th.jpg

Mich stoert hauptsaechlich die hohe Stirn, die "komprimierte Haut" (inkl. Farbe) und das Karl-Dall-Auge. (Faellt euch sonst noch was auf/ein, was das Bild so misslungen aussehen laesst?)

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9341/rachelbilson20066sg.th.jpg

Um Strin und Hautfarbe sowie Form habe ich mich bereits gekuemmert, es bleibt das Auge.
Ich hab mich daran schon ein wenig versucht, habs jedoch nicht hingekriegt, es sah immer schlimm oder noch schlimmer aus (a la "oO").

Deswegen wende ich mich an euch und hoffe, dass jemand so freundlich ist, und eine Idee hat, und mir diese dann einmal beschreiben kann.

Ich hab PS CS.


----------



## da_Dj (18. Dezember 2005)

Nur mal so als Ansatz ...
Das (bild-)rechte Auge kopieren und ein wenig anpassen, diverse Farb-/Lichtkorrekturen und es könnte ein vernünftiges Ergebniss werden

Als Anhang ein Beispiel in weniger als einer Minute ohne großartige Korrektur.

Edith sagt: Zur Not such dir ein gutes Highres-Bild einer andere Celeb-Dame deiner Wahl die möglichst die gleiche Blickrichtung hat und klatsch einfach ein Auge davon rüber, damit sparst du dir evtl. viel Arbeit, da das rechte Auge durch die Nase 'ne Menge Schatten abkriegt und demzufolge sehr dunkel ist.


----------



## Surma (18. Dezember 2005)

Hm,... ist natuerlich ein Ansatz.
Sieht zwar noch nach ein bisschen Silberblick aus, aber das wird sich sicherlich auch noch
irgendwie beheben lassen.
Danke erstmal 

//edit:

So, ich hab mich mit der Variante mal abgegeben,
sieht leidern nicht so gut aus, wie erwartet. 
Man merkt leider immer sofort, dass da was nicht stimmt.
Das es das Auge ist, merkt man nicht mehr sofort. 
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich noch irgendwo ein Bild von Frau Bilson finde,
das ungefaehr den selben Blickwinkel hat.


----------

